# We picked up our puppy yesterday morning.



## MountainFamily (Jan 23, 2015)

We are absolutely smitten with him. He is 8.5 weeks old and black with white markings. I am so grateful for all the information on these forums. We are still deciding on a name for him : )


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww, what an adorable little face! Have fun with him!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Congrats; he's super cute!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

What a sweetheart!


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

What a precious face! Congratulations on your new family member. Have fun naming him!


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

Looks like a sweet little boy. Enjoy!


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Enjoy!


----------



## Keanu (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm in love with him.........he looks adorable


----------



## Wags Mom (Dec 15, 2013)

He is too cute . Love that face, white paws, and white tip on tail!


----------



## MountainFamily (Jan 23, 2015)

Thank you all. He is doing great going to his newspaper potty stations when he has to go potty. He also goes potty outside in the yard when we go out to play. He's a pretty good night sleeper too : )


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

So precious!


----------



## rebel926 (Jan 20, 2015)

He is a doll! He looks like a Sid to me. Or you could name him after one of the Vancouver Olympic mascots.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

He is very cute Enjoy!!!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

I love those soft eyes!


----------



## rt625 (Nov 7, 2013)

He looks very similar to my Kobe when he was a puppy.
Enjoy him he's adorable!!!


----------



## MountainFamily (Jan 23, 2015)

Awe Kobe is so sweet! 

We have decided on the name Pippin (it's been at the top of our name list for 2 years & has a lot of meaning to my daughter & I). His personality is starting to emerge and he is very sweet, loving & playful.


----------



## Adorable_Zeke (May 31, 2014)

Oh my, such overwhelming cuteness!!!! Happiness to you and the [yet to be named] cutie.


----------



## Adorable_Zeke (May 31, 2014)

rt625 said:


> He looks very similar to my Kobe when he was a puppy.
> Enjoy him he's adorable!!!


Wow - amazing likeness, they look like twins. Adorable twins at that.


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

Welcome :welcome: Pippin is adorable


----------



## rebel926 (Jan 20, 2015)

Pippin suits him very well. He is a real cutie!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Pippin is a great name! Sounds like you're having a lot of fun with your new puppy!


----------

